
Redbus.in acquired for $138M - Brajeshwar
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/redbus-naspers-acquisition-details-297/
======
lquist
Redbus is a fantastic company and a true example to Indian entrepreneurs. I
remember being at a meeting with Phanindra Sama (the CEO) and when asked why
he didn't ask bus operators to sign an exclusive agreement with him, he
replied that even if he had that in hand, if he didn't provide value, things
would break down. Imagine if craigslist was run this way!

He had also mentioned car rental and hotels as potential future markets 5-10
years down the line, and I hope this acquisition enables him to pursue those
fragmented markets!

------
karthikjr
As a regular user of Redbus.in at my small firm, I have been a huge fan of
what they've managed to accomplish with what is essentially a chaotic delivery
layer. Big ups to the team at Redbus. Keep on truckin' :)

------
simondlr
For those that don't know, Naspers also owns 35% of Tencent. They are heavily
investing in internet companies in emerging markets.

------
areddy
This is good startup story for India. Exits in India are rare but not unheard
of, as claimed by article. There are some Indian company products acquired
without creating much buzz here. For example, Pramati's Qontext acquired by
Autodesk. Yasu acquired by SAP. UserRules acquired by some company(not sure)

------
braindead_in
Congrats to the Redbus guys. They were the team that got selected for the TiE
EAP program in 2008 where I had pitched my idea too. Amazing to see that in 5
years, they've built a company that's worth 138M. Awesome stuff!

------
rikacomet
congrats to redbus, seems like a big exit for a Indian firm. Though relatively
to Flupkart, the presence of redbus, hasn't been felt till now. Lets hope it
changes.

------
titomc
thats good news.hope they will continue delivering quality bus booking
service.

------
monsterix
From what is being divulged, and from the fact that Phani is suddenly a former
CEO, not 'current until', during the time of _the deal_ this seems more like a
_distress_ sale or a _forced one_. Hope this is not true, but so it seems.

Redbus was a splendid initiative and I have experienced bus ticketing on it
myself. Must congratulate the team that brought it so far... it's not an easy
journey given the thick and thin of internet in India.

~~~
ajju
Seeing how they were rumored to be raising money at a lower valuation than
this 3 months ago[1], it's hard to see how this could be a distressed sale.

[1] [http://www.business-standard.com/article/finance/redbus-
in-b...](http://www.business-standard.com/article/finance/redbus-in-being-
valued-at-110-mn-113032700140_1.html)

